# C. Sterbai



## Fish Dude (Oct 31, 2006)

Anyone have any for sale or seen them recently at any store?

Thanks


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Mike at Finatics had a few last week.


----------



## Fish Dude (Oct 31, 2006)

wtac said:


> Mike at Finatics had a few last week.


Thanks, did you happen to see the approximate cost?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Unfortunately I didn't.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

There's usually sterbai hiding in a tank at menagerie somewhere...

The thing with the way its set up there is that often you need to go when Harold isn't busy and have him shake out all the ornaments in the tanks and say "Oh I forgot I even had this pleco/cory/cichlid/etc"...

I've asked if he had stuff, heard no, then found three hiding under a plastic log so many times I can't count. Nobody can track 8000 fish 

You must be like Steve Irwin. Just don't let the fish you're looking for stab you.


----------



## proud2bcanadian (Nov 13, 2006)

I believe we have them in at Super Pet in Oakville.
Not sure on the price though.

HTH,


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I saw a bunch at Finatics if you're still looking for them. I think they are $8ea.

HTH


----------



## thesober (Dec 30, 2006)

I picked up some from a breeder in Burlington, he has lots left too. They are going for $5 each. PM me if interested.


----------



## Fish Dude (Oct 31, 2006)

thesober said:


> I picked up some from a breeder in Burlington, he has lots left too. They are going for $5 each. PM me if interested.


Thanks for the heads up. I ended up getting some Leopard corys from BigAls which they incorrectly thought were Julii corys.

Do you have any pictures of the Sterbais you bought?


----------

